# Favorite Characters in Disney Animated Canon



## David Drake (May 17, 2019)

So just as a lark, I'm going to post every Disney Animated Canon film and name my favorite character in each, and I invite you all to do the same. If you don't have one for a particular film (or you feel the best character has not...ahem..."aged particularly well") you can just put "N/A"

*SNOW WHITE AND THE SEVEN DWARVES: Dopey
*PINNOCHIO: J. Worthington Foulfellow ("Honest John")
*FANTASIA: Chernabog
*DUMBO: N/A
*BAMBI: Flower
*SALUDOS AMIGOS: Donald Duck
*THE THREE CABALLEROS: Donald Duck
*MAKE MINE MUSIC: Willie the Whale
*FUN AND FANCY FREE: Donald Duck
*MELODY TIME: N/A
*THE ADVENTURES OF ICHABOD AND MR. TOAD: Ichabod Crane
*CINDERELLA: Jaq
*ALICE IN WONDERLAND: The Cheshire Cat
*PETER PAN: The Crocodile
*LADY AND THE TRAMP: N/A
*SLEEPING BEAUTY: Maleficent
*ONE HUNDRED AND ONE DALMATIANS: Sgt. Tibbs
*THE SWORD IN THE STONE: Merlin
*THE JUNGLE BOOK: Kaa
*THE ARISTOCATS: Roquefort
*ROBIN HOOD: Robin Hood
*THE MANY ADVENTURES OF WINNIE THE POOH: Tigger
*THE RESCUERS: Bernard
*THE FOX AND THE HOUND: Todd
*THE BLACK CAULDRON: Gurgi
*THE GREAT MOUSE DETECTIVE: Professor Ratigan
*OLIVER AND COMPANY: Dodger
*THE LITTLE MERMAID: Ursula
*THE RESCUERS DOWN UNDER: Joanna
*BEAUTY AND THE BEAST: The Beast
*ALADDIN: The Genie
*THE LION KING: Shenzi
*POCAHONTAS: Meeko
*THE HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME: Judge Claude Frollo
*HERCULES: Hades
*MULAN: Mushu
*TARZAN: Tarzan
*FANTASIA 2000: Donald Duck
*DINOSAUR: N/A
*THE EMPEROR'S NEW GROOVE: Yzma
*ATLANTIS - THE LOST EMPIRE: Moliere
*LILO AND STITCH: Stitch
*TREASURE PLANET: John Silver
*BROTHER BEAR: N/A
*HOME ON THE RANGE: N/A
*CHICKEN LITTLE: N/A
*MEET THE ROBINSONS: Bowler Hat Guy
*BOLT: Mittens
*THE PRINCESS AND THE FROG: Dr. Facilier
*TANGLED: Rapunzel
*WINNIE THE POOH 2011: N/A
*WRECK-IT RALPH: Vanellope Von Schweetz
*FROZEN: Elsa
*BIG HERO 6: Honey Lemon
*ZOOTOPIA: Nick Wilde
*MOANA: Tamatoa
*RALPH BREAKS THE INTERNET: N/A


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 22, 2019)

So I didn't watch one quarter of these but I filled this out anyway. 

*SNOW WHITE AND THE SEVEN DWARVES: Snow White
*PINNOCHIO: N/A
*FANTASIA: That giant demon guy... You know the one.
*DUMBO: The pink elephant son parade
*BAMBI: Bambi
*SALUDOS AMIGOS: N/A
*THE THREE CABALLEROS: N/A
*MAKE MINE MUSIC: N/A
*FUN AND FANCY FREE: N/A
*MELODY TIME: N/A
*THE ADVENTURES OF ICHABOD AND MR. TOAD: N/A
*CINDERELLA: Fairy Godmother
*ALICE IN WONDERLAND: The Caterpillar
*PETER PAN: Wendy?
*LADY AND THE TRAMP: That dog that sings the song "He's a Tramp"
*SLEEPING BEAUTY: Maleficent
*ONE HUNDRED AND ONE DALMATIANS: N/A
*THE SWORD IN THE STONE: N/A
*THE JUNGLE BOOK: Sheer Khan
*THE ARISTOCATS: Marie
*ROBIN HOOD: Robin Hood
*THE MANY ADVENTURES OF WINNIE THE POOH: Eeyore
*THE RESCUERS: N/A
*THE FOX AND THE HOUND: Todd
*THE BLACK CAULDRON: The Horned King
*THE GREAT MOUSE DETECTIVE: The sexy mouse who sings "Let Me Be Good To You"
*OLIVER AND COMPANY: Georgette
*THE LITTLE MERMAID: Ariel
*THE RESCUERS DOWN UNDER: N/A
*BEAUTY AND THE BEAST: Belle
*ALADDIN: Jafar
*THE LION KING: Rafiki
*POCAHONTAS: Pocahontas
*THE HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME: Judge Claude Frollo
*HERCULES: Meg
*MULAN: The cricket
*TARZAN: Jane
*FANTASIA 2000: N/A
*DINOSAUR: N/A
*THE EMPEROR'S NEW GROOVE: Yzma
*ATLANTIS - THE LOST EMPIRE: n/a
*LILO AND STITCH: Stitch
*TREASURE PLANET: N/A
*BROTHER BEAR: n/a
*HOME ON THE RANGE: N/A
*CHICKEN LITTLE: Fish Out of Water
*MEET THE ROBINSONS: Bowler Hat Guy
*BOLT: Mittens
*THE PRINCESS AND THE FROG: Tiana
*TANGLED: Rapunzel
*WINNIE THE POOH 2011: N/A
*WRECK-IT RALPH: Vanellope Von Schweetz
*FROZEN: Elsa and Anna
*BIG HERO 6: Floofy marshmallow robot
*ZOOTOPIA: Judy Hopps
*MOANA: Hayhay the chicken
*RALPH BREAKS THE INTERNET: Vaneloppe


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 23, 2019)

*SNOW WHITE AND THE SEVEN DWARVES: N/A
*PINNOCHIO: N/A (saw it, but don't have a favourite)
*FANTASIA: N/A
*DUMBO: N/A
*BAMBI: Thumper
*SALUDOS AMIGOS: N/A
*THE THREE CABALLEROS: N/A
*MAKE MINE MUSIC: N/A
*FUN AND FANCY FREE: N/A
*MELODY TIME: N/A
*THE ADVENTURES OF ICHABOD AND MR. TOAD: N/A
*CINDERELLA: Fairy Godmother
*ALICE IN WONDERLAND: The Cheshire Cat
*PETER PAN: Nana (fun fact: In the book, Nana was actually a Newfoundland dog! I grew up with em )
*LADY AND THE TRAMP: Tramp
*SLEEPING BEAUTY: N/A
*ONE HUNDRED AND ONE DALMATIANS: Pongo
*THE SWORD IN THE STONE: N/A
*THE JUNGLE BOOK: Bagheera
*THE ARISTOCATS: Toulouse
*ROBIN HOOD: Robin Hood
*THE MANY ADVENTURES OF WINNIE THE POOH: Tigger
*THE RESCUERS: N/A
*THE FOX AND THE HOUND: Todd
*THE BLACK CAULDRON: N/A
*THE GREAT MOUSE DETECTIVE: N/A
*OLIVER AND COMPANY: Dodger
*THE LITTLE MERMAID: N/A (saw it, but never cared much for it?)
*THE RESCUERS DOWN UNDER: N/A
*BEAUTY AND THE BEAST: The Beast
*ALADDIN: The Genie
*THE LION KING: Timon
*POCAHONTAS: Meeko
*THE HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME: N/A (though I did actually see this one)
*HERCULES: Hades (never saw it tho)
*MULAN: Mushu (also never saw it)
*TARZAN: N/A
*FANTASIA 2000: N/A
*DINOSAUR: N/A (isn;t this movie really bad?? lol)
*THE EMPEROR'S NEW GROOVE: KRONK.
*ATLANTIS - THE LOST EMPIRE: Milo (tbh I can't remember the rest I watched it a long time ago)
*LILO AND STITCH: Wendy (he was when I was a kid anyway. Would need to watch the movie again)
*TREASURE PLANET: N/A
*BROTHER BEAR: Kenai
*HOME ON THE RANGE: N/A
*CHICKEN LITTLE: Dog announcer . . .
*MEET THE ROBINSONS: Bowler Hat Guy <- Yeah, him.
*BOLT: Bolt
*THE PRINCESS AND THE FROG: N/A
*TANGLED: The horse?
*WINNIE THE POOH 2011: Tigger, again
*WRECK-IT RALPH: Vanellope Von Schweetz
*FROZEN: Christophe
*BIG HERO 6: N/A
*ZOOTOPIA: Nick Wilde
*MOANA: Maui
*RALPH BREAKS THE INTERNET: N/A

I'm gonna add some Pixar movies too- (only ones I've seen)
*TOY STORY: Slinky Dog
*TOY STORY 2: Still Slinky Dog
*TOY STORY 3: Slinky Dog, but also Lotso
*MONSTERS INC.: Mike Wikowski and Sully are kinda tied honestly
*CARS: The firetruck??
*CARS 2: Is the Firetruck in this one? idk this movie was kinda dumb
*FINDING NEMO: Dory,,,
*UP: Dug
*INSIDE-OUT: Bing Bong (fuck you Pixar)
*THE INCREDIBLES: Edna. Even when I was little
*RATATOUILLE: Remy


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 23, 2019)

I find it for some reason hard to think about characters I like for films released after the 80s. I've watched many Disney films throughout my life, although the ones I like the most are Alice in Wonderland and The Great Mouse Detective.

*SNOW WHITE AND THE SEVEN DWARVES: N/A
*PINNOCHIO: N/A
*FANTASIA: The magical brooms
*DUMBO: N/A
*BAMBI: N/A
*SALUDOS AMIGOS: Jose Carioca
*THE THREE CABALLEROS: Panchito Pistoles
*MAKE MINE MUSIC: N/A
*FUN AND FANCY FREE: N/A
*MELODY TIME: N/A
*THE ADVENTURES OF ICHABOD AND MR. TOAD: N/A
*CINDERELLA: N/A
*ALICE IN WONDERLAND: The March Hare, The Mad Hatter
*PETER PAN: The Crocodile
*LADY AND THE TRAMP: N/A
*SLEEPING BEAUTY: N/A
*ONE HUNDRED AND ONE DALMATIANS: N/A
*THE SWORD IN THE STONE: Merlin
*THE JUNGLE BOOK: N/A
*THE ARISTOCATS: N/A
*ROBIN HOOD: Alan-A-Dale
*THE MANY ADVENTURES OF WINNIE THE POOH: The narrator
*THE RESCUERS: Orville
*THE FOX AND THE HOUND: N/A
*THE BLACK CAULDRON: N/A (Like to watch this someday)
*THE GREAT MOUSE DETECTIVE: All characters except for Ratigan and Felicia
*OLIVER AND COMPANY: N/A
*THE LITTLE MERMAID: N/A
*THE RESCUERS DOWN UNDER: Wilbur
*BEAUTY AND THE BEAST: N/A
*THE LION KING: N/A
*POCAHONTAS: N/A
*THE HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME: N/A
*HERCULES: N/A
*MULAN: N/A
*TARZAN: N/A
*FANTASIA 2000: N/A
*DINOSAUR: N/A
*THE EMPEROR'S NEW GROOVE: Bucky the Squirrel
*ATLANTIS - THE LOST EMPIRE: N/A
*LILO AND STITCH: N/A
*TREASURE PLANET: N/A
*BROTHER BEAR: N/A
*HOME ON THE RANGE: N/A
*CHICKEN LITTLE: N/A
*MEET THE ROBINSONS: N/A
*BOLT: N/A
*THE PRINCESS AND THE FROG: N/A
*TANGLED: N/A
*WINNIE THE POOH 2011: N/A
*WRECK-IT RALPH: N/A
*FROZEN: N/A
*BIG HERO 6: N/A
*ZOOTOPIA: N/A
*MOANA: N/A
*RALPH BREAKS THE INTERNET: N/A


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Oct 15, 2019)

*WALL-E: WALL-E, EVE
*THE INCREDIBLES: Syndrome
*WRECK-IT RALPH: Vanellope von Schweetz
*MEET THE ROBINSONS: Will Robinson, Bowler Hat Guy
*LILO & STITCH: Stitch, Lilo, Jumba, Gantu
*CARS 2: Mater, Lightning McQueen, Finn McMissle


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Oct 15, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> *SNOW WHITE AND THE SEVEN DWARVES: N/A
> *PINNOCHIO: N/A (saw it, but don't have a favourite)
> *FANTASIA: N/A
> *DUMBO: N/A
> ...



I read that you grew up with Newfoundlands.  Next time there's a local dog show here in town, can I find a Newfoundland and take a picture of it for you?


----------



## David Drake (Oct 15, 2019)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> *WALL-E: WALL-E, EVE
> *THE INCREDIBLES: Syndrome
> *WRECK-IT RALPH: Vanellope von Schweetz
> *MEET THE ROBINSONS: Will Robinson, Bowler Hat Guy
> ...



Wall-E, The Inctedibles, and Cars are all Pixar movies, not Disney Animated Canon


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 15, 2019)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> I read that you grew up with Newfoundlands.  Next time there's a local dog show here in town, can I find a Newfoundland and take a picture of it for you?


Sure, if you'd like!


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Oct 15, 2019)

David Drake said:


> Wall-E, The Inctedibles, and Cars are all Pixar movies, not Disney Animated Canon



Well, I decided to throw in Pixar movies anyway, since I haven't seen many Disney animated movies.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 15, 2019)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> Well, I decided to throw in Pixar movies anyway, since I haven't seen many Disney animated movies.



Don't get me wrong, I like Pixar, but there's a reason this thread was Animated Canon only and not including Pixar, Disney's live action stuff (like Mary Poppins or PotC), the MCU, or anything they released under the old Touchstone label.


----------



## haremoon (Jul 26, 2020)

*SNOW WHITE AND THE SEVEN DWARVES: N/A
*PINNOCHIO: N/A
*FANTASIA: those fancy fish
*DUMBO: N/A
*BAMBI: N/A
*SALUDOS AMIGOS: N/A
*THE THREE CABALLEROS: N/A
*MAKE MINE MUSIC: N/A
*FUN AND FANCY FREE: N/A
*MELODY TIME: N/A
*THE ADVENTURES OF ICHABOD AND MR. TOAD: N/A
*CINDERELLA: Jaques & Gus
*ALICE IN WONDERLAND: the cheshire cat
*PETER PAN: N/A
*LADY AND THE TRAMP: N/A
*SLEEPING BEAUTY: N/A
*ONE HUNDRED AND ONE DALMATIANS: oh, what was the husband's name? jeez
*THE SWORD IN THE STONE: Madame Mim
*THE JUNGLE BOOK: ol' Baggy
*THE ARISTOCATS: Roquefort
*ROBIN HOOD: the Sheriff of Nottingham
*THE MANY ADVENTURES OF WINNIE THE POOH: Piglet
*THE RESCUERS: Miss Bianca
*THE FOX AND THE HOUND: N/A
*THE BLACK CAULDRON: N/A 
*THE GREAT MOUSE DETECTIVE: Olivia (but Vincent Price is SO enjoyable as Ratigan)
*OLIVER AND COMPANY: N/A
*THE LITTLE MERMAID: isn't Sebastian everyone's favorite? lbr here
*THE RESCUERS DOWN UNDER: still Miss Bianca
*BEAUTY AND THE BEAST: the soundtrack, tbh
*THE LION KING: please. Timon & Pumbaa
*POCAHONTAS: N/A
*THE HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME: Quasimodo
*HERCULES: Pegasus
*MULAN: N/A
*TARZAN: N/A
*FANTASIA 2000: N/A
*DINOSAUR: N/A
*THE EMPEROR'S NEW GROOVE: Kronk
*ATLANTIS - THE LOST EMPIRE: oh man, that's so hard, i love this film. 
*LILO AND STITCH: Lilo! she reminds me of my sister as a kid, lol
*TREASURE PLANET: John Silver
*BROTHER BEAR: N/A
*HOME ON THE RANGE: N/A
*CHICKEN LITTLE: N/A
*MEET THE ROBINSONS: N/A
*BOLT: N/A
*THE PRINCESS AND THE FROG: Louis
*TANGLED: N/A
*WINNIE THE POOH 2011: N/A
*WRECK-IT RALPH: N/A
*FROZEN: N/A
*BIG HERO 6: N/A
*ZOOTOPIA: N/A
*MOANA: Tamatoa
*RALPH BREAKS THE INTERNET: N/A


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 26, 2020)

Yzma and Kronk


----------

